# first timer with eggs



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

After 18 months my Leucs had eggs! Heavy misting seemed to do the trick. My questing is I have 4 together in a 29 gallon and think I have 1 male and 3 females. Is that ok as I have been reading that the ratio should be the other way around. My male seems to be happy though and makes his rounds with each of the females and the other two females are doing the dance with him now too and look like they are about to have eggs as well too. Is this too much for 1 male? should I be concerned. 

The first batch seems to be doing well, after 5 days all 6 eggs have tads in them. See pics below


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be worried about the male overworking, I'd be more concerned that the females could fight over him or try to eat each others eggs, but in general leucs do good in groups and I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

thx, was hoping it would be ok. They all grew up together and get along, just sleep in their own corners of the viv. Tads are growing by the hour!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

congrats leucs are very fun to raise


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Eggs seem to be developing fine for their first batch!


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Eggs on day 11 Looks like one of them didn't make it. Turning white and much smaller than the others


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

female leucs may fight a bit in the presence of a calling male, and eat eachothers eggs if left in the tank. But they wont battle to the death like some other species will try to do. Female Tincs can get REALLY aggressive with eachother.


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

This is great to know. Thanks for starting this link. I got 3 Leucs. One is calling, and I think the other 2 are female cause of size. I was wondering if they would get along in a 24x18x24 Exoterra. All 3 sleep in the bromeliad. I was afraid that the 2 females might have been eating each others eggs before I had a chance to find them. But they might just need more time. Mine are about a year old. So if mine are like yours, then I got another 6 months till some action starts in my tank.


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine took 18 months to produce their first batch of eggs. The male has been calling since last fall though. So far all good, got my first tad in its own cup and the others should be out of the egg later today. I was a little concerned as it has already been 16 days but finally they are hatching and the house is kept at about 78 degrees. This is there first clutch though so maybe they take longer??/


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Updated pics on day 16.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats i hope to raise tads someday! It was really the reason i got into frogs


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

Day 19 and half of them have still not hatched? They look fine and are moving just hot hatching. is this normal on the first batch? The room temp is about 76


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

some will take longer than others, same thing happened to me.


----------



## JohnTheRealtor (Dec 23, 2009)

All 5 tads are doing well and have their back legs now. Can't wait for the front legs to pop out! nervous about sls as this is the first batch.


----------

